# Maryland Crab Soup



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wayne's Award-Winning Maryland Crab Soup

Recipe By: Paula Deen
Published in: Paula Deen's Recipes

4 quart water
2 tablespoon chicken bouillon granules
2 tablespoon beef bouillon granules
6 soup crabs -- or three small live crabs, cleaned and rinsed
3 cup canned crushed tomatoes
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoon Old Bay Seasoning -- or more to taste
2 tablespoon sugar
1 teaspoon Tabasco sauce
2 bay leaves
1 1/2 cup sliced carrots
1 1/2 cup chopped celery
1 1/2 cup corn kernels -- fresh or frozen
1 1/2 cup green beans -- fresh or frozen
1 1/2 cup lima beans -- fresh or frozen
1 cup chopped cabbage
1 med onion -- chopped
2 cup cubed red potatoes -- skins on
1 lbs lump crabmeat -- picked free of any broken shells
1 lbs claw crabmeat -- picked free of any broken shells
Salt and pepper

Bring the water to a boil in a stockpot, then add the chicken and
beef bouillon granules and stir until dissolved. Cut the whole crabs
in half, add them to the pot, and bring to a second boil. Skim any
excess froth created by the crab parts. Add the tomatoes,
Worcestershire sauce, Old Bay Seasoning, sugar, Tobasco, and bay
leaves, and stir to combine. Add the carrots, celery, corn, green
beans, lima beans, cabbage, and onion, bring to a low boil, and cook
for 10 minutes. Add the potatoes and cook until tender. Add the
crabmeat and cook for 10 minutes. Season with salt and pepper to
taste.

Yields - About 8 quarts


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Similar to a soup I make only I use King Mackerel instead of crab.

This recipe looks to be VERY good.


----------



## Blackwater Bones (May 19, 2008)

Thank you so much - can't wait to try this.

Ex=Maryland Crabber


----------

